# My Mountain & Desert Railroads



## HiDesertHal (Jun 7, 2017)

Hello,

My Model Railroads had no Houses, Buildings, Cars, People, Lakes, Rivers, Trees, Grass,  Bridges, Tunnels, Switchyards, or anything else but a single track.

My layouts represented the sheer desolate Mountain and Desert wilderness land, like where I live, with a single freight train running through it.

My first layout was a 150-foot indoor G-Scale Steam freight train.  I no longer have that layout, but my second one was in the smaller O-Scale
2-Rail Diesel freight which ran on a 136-foot layout. I could never get excited about H0, due to its too-small size.

I have no railroads today, only shelf displays of the trains,  but I have a 90-foot slot car touring (not racing) layout. 

HDH


----------



## hauntedtexan (Jun 7, 2017)

Very Nice!!! Has Hollywood talked to you yet about filming Fast and Furious 8 there yet? You certainly have the garage for it!


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 7, 2017)

Thanks,* hauntedtexan!
*
That's not my garage, it's my 20' x 25' Game Room, shown below.

HDH


----------



## helenbacque (Jun 7, 2017)

Isn't there a saying about boys and their toys?  You have a very classy collection, Hal.  Enjoy


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## Temperance (Jun 8, 2017)

Wow, it's beautiful.  Is that a Wild Mustang I see?


----------



## hauntedtexan (Jun 8, 2017)

HiDesertHal said:


> Thanks,* hauntedtexan!
> *
> That's not my garage, it's my 20' x 25' Game Room, shown below.
> 
> HDH


Sorry for the misunderstanding, "garage" to me  means that awesome lineup of vehicles


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 8, 2017)

Hey Temperance,

Yes, there are 3 Wild Mustangs on the layout, but also note the Mountain Goat atop yonder butte!

HDH


----------



## street (Jun 8, 2017)

Nice1


----------



## Falcon (Jun 9, 2017)

I see that mountain goat.  Now that you mention it..

I thought it was a speck of dust on my monitor screen.


----------



## Lara (Jun 12, 2017)

Magnificent sets of trains, cars, and tracks. So cleanly displayed. I can see your appreciation for them. Cool


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 12, 2017)

Yo Lara,

As Arthur Godfrey would say: "Thenk you, Thenk You!"


----------



## terry123 (Jun 28, 2017)

See the goat now!  Great collection.  Nice place to keep them.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 28, 2017)

Very nice Hal! :cool2:


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jul 14, 2017)

I forgot to include this elevated view of my O-Scale 2-Rail 136-foot layout, which runs around the game room. Shown also is a schematic diagram of the pike.  It has since been replaced by a 90-foot Slot Car layout.

HDH


----------

